

Show HN: jumpstart - Energize yourself in 10 minutes. 100% Caffeine Free - shekyboy
http://www.getjumpstart.me/

======
incision
A meaningless splash screen and a short list of vague claims leaves me with
little idea what I'm looking at and no desire to share my email address.

~~~
shekyboy
Thanks for the feedback. Will try and add more clarity.

